# Do I need MOCA POE filter



## s.pearce0188 (Nov 7, 2016)

I have Mediacom Xstream Platinum. I have provided my own equipment , 2 TiVo BOLTs , as far as my modem does I also have my own ARRIS SB6190.. I have Encryption Key enabled on both my BOLTs , setup works fine this way. The reason I am asking is if I have the encryption key enabled on the MOCA network is there really a need for a MOCA PoE filter at my point of entry of drop from the street 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

There are basically 3 things a MoCA filter does, it secures your MoCA network, prevents interference on your neighbors and cable company equipment, and finally, the filter has a "reflective" quality which actually boosts the MoCA frequencies on your network. 
Given that a MoCA POE /Whole Home DVR filter is often free or at most inexpensive <$10 and given that some folks using MoCA and failing to use a filter have come home to find a door tag from their cable company indicating that their service has been disconnected due to "interference" coming from their home and then had to "fix" the problem and schedule a truck roll to have their service restored, it seems well, not the smartest move.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

For performance improvement, yes.


----------



## s.pearce0188 (Nov 7, 2016)

Well the problem is when I was renting their boxes they stated I needed the filter since their boxes talk back to the headend , when I got my box , they said that they don't talk back to the headend, they only receive but can't send anything back. Their filter causes a lot of errors when in place. It if removed everything is fine . Not sure what they use because the filter has no indicators on it, I was thinking if anything I can pick up a holland brand which I am familiar with . They have indicated to me that don't care what I do to the cable and wires outside at my house as long as I'm not up on the pole we're my drop connects to the node 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s.pearce0188 (Nov 7, 2016)

I do have have encryption enabled and no one around me actually has mediacom due to uverse being available, my neighbors doesn't have cable service at all nor does my neighbors across the street 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s.pearce0188 (Nov 7, 2016)

I am just wondering without the filter and security key enabled , doesn't that keep the signal inside per say ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

s.pearce0188 said:


> I am just wondering without the filter and security key enabled , doesn't that keep the signal inside per say ?


Yes, as fcfc2 mentioned above, one of the primary reasons for installing a PoE MoCA filter is to "secure" your network. (Meaning, it keeps your MoCA signals confined to your side of the filter, inside your home.)


----------



## s.pearce0188 (Nov 7, 2016)

I solved my problem, putting both my bolts on wireless , they are running perfectly fine and no hassle with MOCA anymore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s.pearce0188 (Nov 7, 2016)

I have a Netgear Nighthawk R7000 router and it works perfect with all my devices , nothing in my home is wired, everything is wireless which is about 9 devices and the router runs like a champ. My 2 bolts have no issue with communicating using wireless and I don't have to have a POE filter anymore nor do I have to worry about MOCA 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s.pearce0188 (Nov 7, 2016)

After looking over things , even though wireless is ok , wired would be best, gonna pickup a hitron ht-em 2 for MOCA networking , definitely would be the safest best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

Why do you have two Bolts if I may ask? Recording space issue or number of tuners issue?

You would save a bunch of money with a Bolt and a Mini instead.


----------



## s.pearce0188 (Nov 7, 2016)

I have two bolts due to tuner usage 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s.pearce0188 (Nov 7, 2016)

The fee for two of them comes out to less than what the cable company charges for 1 pace TiVo DVR and one lace TiVo mini, which with the cable company they charge for the minis , its not free 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

